# 1950's Craftsman floor model TS... I need input on what colors to paint it.



## jlasersmith (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry if this is the wrong forum. I have a 1950's Craftsman table saw that was given to me by my future wifes family. It has been sitting in a shed for the past 20 years or so. The last person to own it had painted it with house paint. I have been slowly scraping it down to bare metal and am almost done. Santa was nice enough to bring me a HVLP spray gun for xmas which I will use to paint the saw.

I am having a hard time deciding what to do for a finish. Would it be wrong of me to paint it something other than the original color? Originally it was greenish-grey. I am open to suggestions for other color schemes. My first thought was to go with black and red… but someone already makes saws in those colors. 
Jeremy


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Personally I would go with as close to original paint color as possible. That of course is an opinion and everyone has a different one.

Good luck on the rehab.

Oh, BTW: NO pictures…..
It DIDN'T happen!!!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Unless you plan on getting rid of it, paint it so that it pleases *YOU*. You're the one that'll hafta live with it. If the original colors dont thrill you.. Might consider 2 shades of gray. (one very light, and one very dark for contrast)


----------



## jlasersmith (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. I will post pics today if i get time. I do plan on keeping this saw for a very long time so I would love to make it my own. I find the original color scheme boring and uninspirational. I want to try adding some color to my shop.

I also have a small 8in 1950's Cman TS, a large 1950's Cman bandsaw, and 1950's Cman lathe that will be getting painted. (maybe not the 8in because it is in phenomenal shape)

Jeremy


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I agree with Joe-- go for a color that you like. I don't think there's a huge collector's market for the saw and if you plan on keeping it for awhile, why not enjoy the color you choose. Personally, I'd like to see someone paint some nice flames on their TS.


----------



## jlasersmith (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## jlasersmith (Jul 5, 2012)

I finished painting everything last night. It looks a little orange but it is red. I got most of the saw put back together and then found a few more pieces that I had forgot to paint. Today I plan on finishing up the last few bits of painting and if I have time I am gonna go and get new link belts for it and a temporary switch (I am getting this sometime this week.) so I can begin squaring the the thing up.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Your shop , your equipment , your choice : )
I just rebuilt an old 8"jointer that was originally elephant gray and takes up a lot of real estate in my shop. 
I was also going to try to keep it original , but opted to please myself and brightened my shop in the process.
The color I chose was from Krylon and is almost identical to all of the JET equipment that I own : )


----------



## jlasersmith (Jul 5, 2012)

That turned out very nice. I like the idea of having brighter color in the shop. I am tired of machine grey. why shouldn't the tools and machines be an inspiration.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you . My son powder coated the pork chop for me at his job. I've run a lot of stock through it and there isn't even a scratch on the pork chop. : )


----------



## jlasersmith (Jul 5, 2012)

O how I wish I had access to free/cheap powder coating!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL , He offered to do the whole machine , but I didn't want him to get in trouble with his boss.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@jlasersmith-Nice paint job on the TS! The black and red look perfect on the Craftsman.


----------



## RiverWood (Nov 4, 2010)

I have one of the 50's models that I painted light gray, not happy with it. gonna redo. Here is a link that will get you in the right are for some ideas http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=12647

oops, just realized you already painted it, good job


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

jlasersmith,
Yup, the red & black look quite appropriate on the Craftsman TS! Well done.

Dusty,
I think you did well….
not that MY opinion matters!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice choice, great job!


----------



## jlasersmith (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone. My next project is gonna be a 1950's "alien" craftsman planer that I got for $20 at an estate sale. I also have a 1950's craftsman bandsaw that I may paint to match.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL, *Randy*...you know your opinion does matter to me , and I thank you for it : )


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

looks good wanna do mine next lol


----------

